# One large aquarium plant



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I just took this aquarium plant out of my 75 gallon aquarium. It was only 3" tall when it when in the aquarium about 6 months ago. It out grew thee who aquarium. Let me know what you all think of this bad boy.

Thanks Big Dog.

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1862-1.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1863-1.jpg


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

Beauty!
Must have taken half of the tank gravel with it when you first pulled it up!!


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

It sure took a lot with it at first. It took all most 1/2 of the aquarium over. I was shocked to see how big this thing got. The fish store that I sold it to was shocked at the size and so where the customers. Thanks for liking it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just 6 months? That's amazing growth...you must have a great and healthy set-up.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for liking my big plant.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

On an Aussie forum site recently a Aponogeton guru wanted to sell some of his mother plants. Some of the biggest aquarium plant's I've seen. http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...ting-too-big-need-to-make-room....&highlight=


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i love large plants!! my mother sword(melon) sticks outt of my 125 about 18 inches so yeah...lol FarCanal, im glad you mentioned that one, i will look for one (GWAPA is getting ready to do a group order  )


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had a sword get huge. I finally gave it up when it was over 3 ft high and filled a kitchen trash bag. They sure are pretty but you almost need a pond for them when they get that big!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

in the words of wanes world/ saturday night live "I'M NOT WORTHY" oh man that is a big show piece plant..


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Aponogeton boivninanus is my favorite aquarium plant. It looks like saltwater kelp to me. It does have a dormant phase like the Lace plant, however.


----------

